# Rebuilding the TR-808 cowbell



## rogierhofboer (May 7, 2022)

Again not virtual, sorry 😁


Roland TR-808 cowbell rebuild


----------



## KEM (May 7, 2022)

I’m gonna be totally honest… there is no sound I hate more than that cowbell


----------



## doctoremmet (May 8, 2022)

I love that sound in this remix:


----------



## KEM (May 8, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I love that sound in this remix:




The best version of that song is this one:


----------

